#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  Notifications problem

## Marty Thompson

The private messages link is messed up

Currently it shows that I have 177 Notifications but can not go to any, it gives an error
When I try to send a private message, it gives an error also.  The notifications count has been steadily rising all day.



Is anyone else having this problemSee More: Notifications problem

----------


## Marty Thompson

Now it is 195 unread private messages

The error message is...

Fatal error: Declaration of vB_Attachment_Store_vBGlossary_GlossaryEntry::veri  fy_permissions() must be compatible with vB_Attachment_Store::verify_permissions($info = Array) in /home/egpet/public_html/vb/packages/vbglossary/attach/glossaryentry.php on line 363

----------


## josefreitas

i have the same problem. What is it?

----------


## Marty Thompson

I don't know, it says that I have 258 messages now

----------


## Marty Thompson

Wow, 456 private messages today, I didn't know that I was that popular  :Smile: 

Is somebody working on this to fix it?

Now 655

----------


## marat18

Have the same issue, and can't find how to send a PM, may be just because I have a limited access

----------


## Han Ah kwang

I am facing the same issue, although I have deleted all messages a week ago.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Mine now states that I have    2009    unread messages.

----------


## DM2

Ya'll got nothing on me...I'm at +7000.  I get 50 new ones each day.  Ive sent messages to one of the moderators, but nothing gets done.  It makes it real hard to send someone a "Private Message" and then find their response (digging through some 7000 messages).

----------


## Marty Thompson

I had to change my email contact to another provider, away from aol. That fixed it. Then I had to delete over 3000 messages. We can't have over 50 but the system can send as many as it wants.

----------

